# another bone question



## Yoschi's_Pet_Human (Nov 13, 2012)

I saw this really cool looking femur bone at the store... it was uncut with knuckles on both ends... would my dog benefit from sawing it in half long ways or should I feed it whole, or even not feed it to him at all? 
I was thinking if I sawed it long ways, he'd have access to the marrow and spongy bone.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

If the bone was dried(room temp) there really is no 'spongy' area, it is brittle and will possibly splinter. I wouldn't give this type. If it is fresh and you can saw it open to expose the marrow that would be the best way to give it! This isn't considered part of a meal, but a recreational chew(and I'd limit the amount of time the dog has it-fridge it when you take it away for another chew session).


----------



## Yoschi's_Pet_Human (Nov 13, 2012)

It seems fresh... it's in the refrigerated meat section of a butcher... still has some scrap meat on it too


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Maybe ask the butcher to cut it for you?


----------



## Yoschi's_Pet_Human (Nov 13, 2012)

onyx'girl said:


> Maybe ask the butcher to cut it for you?


I was going to,, if not ill take the electric hack saw to it at home.. it was only $10 and was huge.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I see these frozen all the time at my local supermarket. Was thinking about getting one for each of my dogs. Do they have to be cut or can I just give them the whole thing?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Yoschi's_Pet_Human said:


> I saw this really cool looking femur bone at the store... it was uncut with knuckles on both ends... would my dog benefit from sawing it in half long ways or should I feed it whole, or even not feed it to him at all?
> I was thinking if I sawed it long ways, he'd have access to the marrow and spongy bone.


The marrow could give him the runs if he's not used to getting it.

The knuckles on the ends of the bone are edible. The femur is very hard and has been known to cause teeth fractures in some dogs.

I would give it whole and let the dog chew on the knuckle ends a bit each day. Too much in one day can cause constipation (due to too much bone).

Once the knuckles are gone I would toss the bone.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you can cut the knuckles off and give him the center.
if you split the bone he'll have access to all of the marrow.
that's a lot of marrow. if i gave my dog a femur bone
split i would scoop most of the marrow out and freeze it.
leave some on the bone. let the frozen marrow thaw and give
it to him a little at a time. that spongy part you mentioned is
probably part of the knuckle. i don't give my dog the knuckle
because i think it's to soft. you could split the knuckles
and boil them. use the broth to pour over his food.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

why do limit the time the dog has with the bone? 



onyx'girl said:


> If the bone was dried(room temp) there really is no 'spongy' area, it is brittle and will possibly splinter. I wouldn't give this type. If it is fresh and you can saw it open to expose the marrow that would be the best way to give it! This isn't considered part of a meal, but a recreational chew(and I'd limit the amount of time the dog has it-fridge it when you take it away for another chew session).


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Splitting it(or halving it) would mean you don't give the whole thing at once. Save 1/2 for another time. Knuckles have nutritional value. I wouldn't give the whole thing all at once, especially all the marrow, as Lauri posted, it is too rich.
Any bone should be given with supervision, especially if the dog isn't use to getting them often.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

doggiedad said:


> why do limit the time the dog has with the bone?


Because you don't want him to ingest it all at once. Some dogs are strong chewers and I know a few that have ended up at the vet because of gastro problems after eating too much bone like this. Expensive, especially when the vet wants to run IV's and keep the dog due to excessive barfing or diarrhea. To me it isn't worth it and a 10-15 minute session is long enough.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

wow, i find it hard to believe a dog (a Shepherd) can chew
through a femur bone in one sitting. i've heard they can.

i looked around and there's 3 of them laying on the floor. they 
lay around for months before i throw them away because of chipping
and size.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

When there is only one dog, no competition. Add a couple dogs to the picture and then they want to devour it so the other dog(s) can't have it. 
My dogs leave elk antlers laying around, they chew for a bit and then leave them alone. 
I don't give rec chew bones, they eat raw already and the value of a big bone isn't there. So no point in dealing with it when antlers are just fine.


----------



## Yoschi's_Pet_Human (Nov 13, 2012)

Out of curiosity,, is occasional soft and/or runny stools really that big of a deal when in the first couple months of raw feeding? That is if you are certain it isn't parasites or other illnesses.
I get about one runny stool every couple days out of Yoschi.


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

I give those to mine about once a week  
The butcher even asks how I want them cut  Sometimes I get them split lengthwise up the middle and each dog gets a half. (slitting them that way creates a sharp edge tho so be aware of that )
They seem ok with the marrow and they chew the knuckles off. I chuck out the hard middle section when they've chewed the knuckle off. (it's a pain in the butt when you hit one of those bones with the lawn mower).
If your dod isn't used to eating bones I'd limit him too, just hose it of and put it back in the fridge LOL I do find their poop can get either hard or a bit runny depending on how much marrow/bone they ate.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Yoschi's_Pet_Human said:


> Out of curiosity,, is occasional soft and/or runny stools really that big of a deal when in the first couple months of raw feeding?


Nope.


----------

